# Star Trek Picard: Nach Zwischentief gehen die Wertungen hoch [Spoiler]



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard: Nach Zwischentief gehen die Wertungen hoch *


Spoiler



Die Rückkehr zwei ehemaliger Hauptdarsteller hat sich für Star Trek: Picard offenbar ausgezahlt. Nach einem Zwischentief ging es mit den Bewertungen bereits in der sechsten Folge deutlich rauf. Nepenthe, pünktlich um Mitternacht von Amazon als siebte Episode freigeschaltet, kommt sogar noch besser an.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Nach Zwischentief gehen die Wertungen hoch *


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. März 2020)

Ich habe die Serie aufgegeben und die letzte und heutige Folge nicht mehr geguckt.


----------



## weisserteufel (6. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich habe die Serie aufgegeben und die letzte und heutige Folge nicht mehr geguckt.



Fehler. Seit der 6. Episode ging es deutlich bergauf.


----------



## Luebke82 (6. März 2020)

Ich find die Serie klasse. Nach wie vor!


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich habe die Serie aufgegeben und die letzte und heutige Folge nicht mehr geguckt.


Ich fand die 6. und 7. Folge richtig gut. Man merkt, es geht voran und die 7. Folge war spannend, aber auch recht herzlich.


----------



## sfc (6. März 2020)

weisserteufel schrieb:


> Fehler. Seit der 6. Episode ging es deutlich bergauf.



Ist trotzdem noch generischer Quatsch. Riker und Troi haben das nicht besser gemacht. Kommt mir auch zunehmend wie eine Low-Budget-Serie vor.


----------



## danomat (6. März 2020)

Ich fands total geil


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2020)

sfc schrieb:


> Kommt mir auch zunehmend wie eine Low-Budget-Serie vor.


Sorry, aber das ist blanker Unfug. Low Budget sieht anders aus. ^^


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2020)

Ich freue mich schon und ziehe mir heute Abend die 7. Folge rein.


----------



## sfc (6. März 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist blanker Unfug. Low Budget sieht anders aus. ^^



Darum nutzt mal wohl auch real existierende 3D-Drucker als Replikatoren, stink normale Kopfhörer, Teebeutel von Teekanne und noch einiges anderes Zeug und recycelt Schiffe, Effekte und Städte aus STD. Weil man so viel Budget hat für neue Props und Modelle. Auch das Make-up war schon mal besser.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2020)

sfc schrieb:


> Darum nutzt mal wohl auch real existierende 3D-Drucker als Replikatoren, stink normale Kopfhörer, Teebeutel von Teekanne und noch einiges anderes Zeug und recycelt Schiffe, Effekte und Städte aus STD. Weil man so viel Budget hat für neue Probs und Modelle. Auch das Make-up war schon mal besser.


Was soll man denn an Kopfhörern auch großartig verändern?  Die Teebeutel sind ganz normales Productplacement, wie es heutzutage üblich ist, und wo irgendwelche Effekte oder Schiffe oder Städte aus STD recyclet sind, kann ich nicht sehen.


----------



## sfc (6. März 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was soll man denn an Kopfhörern auch großartig verändern?  Die Teebeutel sind ganz normales Productplacement, wie es heutzutage üblich ist, und wo irgendwelche Effekte oder Schiffe oder Städte aus STD recyclet sind, kann ich nicht sehen.



Es tauchte bisher in fast jeder Folge das Shuttle aus STD auf, nur mit anderer Lackierung. Mal war es ein Auto, mal ein Taxi, einmal gehörte es in Flottenstärke zum Umsiedlungsprojekt, meistens fliegt es aber nur willkürlich durchs Bild. Das Sternenflottekommando haben sie 1:1 aus STD übernommen, obwohl es im späten 23. und 24. Jahrhundert ganz anders aussah und sich am anderen Ufer neben der Brücke befand. Da, wo es jetzt ist, befindet sich eigentlich die Akademie. Sich auszudenken, wie Kopfhörer in der Zukunft aussehen könnten, wäre eigentlich Aufgabe der Produzenten. Aber die machen sich grundsätzlich keine Gedanken zum World Building. Die Menschheit hat sich in Kurtzman-Trek auch gesellschaftlich nicht weiterentwickelt, sondern ist genauso sch3iße wie heute


----------



## AlphaMale (6. März 2020)

sfc schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem noch generischer Quatsch. Riker und Troi haben das nicht besser gemacht. Kommt mir auch zunehmend wie eine Low-Budget-Serie vor.



*//Sign*.....leider.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2020)

sfc schrieb:


> Es tauchte bisher in fast jeder Folge das Shuttle aus STD auf, nur mit anderer Lackierung. Mal war es ein Auto, mal ein Taxi, einmal gehörte es in Flottenstärke zum Umsiedlungsprojekt, meistens fliegt es aber nur willkürlich durchs Bild. Das Sternenflottekommando haben sie 1:1 aus STD übernommen, obwohl es im späten 23. und 24. Jahrhundert ganz anders aussah und sich am anderen Ufer neben der Brücke befand. Da, wo es jetzt ist, befindet sich eigentlich die Akademie. Sich auszudenken, wie Kopfhörer in der Zukunft aussehen könnten, wäre eigentlich Aufgabe der Produzenten. Aber die machen sich grundsätzlich keine Gedanken zum World Building.


Ist mir alles nie aufgefallen. Hast du denn Vergleichsbilder? 




sfc schrieb:


> Die Menschheit hat sich in Kurtzman-Trek auch gesellschaftlich nicht weiterentwickelt, sondern ist genauso sch3iße wie heute


GIbt ja auch keinen Grund, weiter an der damaligen naiven Utopie festzuhalten. Wo Menschen sind, gibt's auch Konflikte.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2020)

Doppelmops


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (6. März 2020)

So ein Unsinn. Bei IMDb bekommt diese Beleidigung in Form einer Serie nach bezahlten Reviews zum Start seit Wochen was sie verdient und sinkt stetig ab.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2020)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Bei IMDb bekommt diese Beleidigung in Form einer Serie nach bezahlten Reviews zum Start seit Wochen was sie verdient und sinkt stetig ab.


Und? Juckt das wen?

Mir ist schnurzpiep-egal was andere davon halten. 
Ich lese auch schon lange keine Filmkritiken mehr.
Und ich lasse mir den Spaß an der Serie auch von niemanden vermiesen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2020)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn. Bei IMDb bekommt diese Beleidigung in Form einer Serie nach bezahlten Reviews zum Start seit Wochen was sie verdient und sinkt stetig ab.


Du musst ja echt ernsthafte Probleme haben, wenn du dich durch eine Serie beleidigt fühlst...


----------



## Mahoy (6. März 2020)

Ich bin ingesamt angetan von der Serie, aber die die Story und die Austatttung schwächeln punktuell tatsächlich.

Die Episode "Stardust City Rag" war dabei tatsächlich ein Tiefpunkt. Bleiben wir nur einmal bei der auch hier bemängelten Ausstattung: In Stardust City sollen quasi Sodom und Gomorrha herrschen, stattdessen wirkt es wie ein Hipster-Club mit Rauch- und Alkoholverbot, in dem gerade eine Ü60-Fachingsparty steigt - und die Crew um Picard macht mit und verkleidet sich als 70er-Zuhälter (Übrigens: Huggy Bear hat angerufen und möchte seine Klamotten wiederhaben ...) oder als eine Kreuzung aus Picasso und Tom of Finland.

Ebenso unentschlossen die Inszenierung: Erst wird Icheb mit aufgesetzten Gore-Effekten aus dem Leben expediert, dann kaspern alle bis kurz vor Ende wie in einem Cartoon herum, nur um am Schluss Seven in einer schlechten Mischung aus "Eraser" und "Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid" Amok laufen zu lassen und eine gerade gerettete, als ach so wichtig aufgebaute Figur ebenfalls quasi nebenbei abzumurksen.

So ein Drehbuch würde ein dressierter Schimpanse nach einem durchzechten Filme-Abend aufgrund einer verlorenen Wette schreiben und nach Ausnüchterung reumütig in Gorleben einlagern, damit es nicht einmal versehentlich jemand verfilmt. In einer Serie wie dieser sollte so etwas nicht passieren; dafür liegt die Meßlatte zu hoch.


----------



## RyzA (6. März 2020)

Schimpansen haben sogar mal Bilder gemalt und die wurden vermeintlichen Kunstexperten für Kunst gehalten.


----------



## bulli007 (7. März 2020)

sfc schrieb:


> Darum nutzt mal wohl auch real existierende 3D-Drucker als Replikatoren, stink normale Kopfhörer, Teebeutel von Teekanne und noch einiges anderes Zeug und recycelt Schiffe, Effekte und Städte aus STD. Weil man so viel Budget hat für neue Props und Modelle. Auch das Make-up war schon mal besser.



Productplacement ist eine Sache , aber der 3D Drucker als Replikator ist schon richtig daneben. Ein Weiß lackierter Pappkarton wäre wohl ein glaubwürdigerer Replikator gewesen oder hätte uns zumindest vom Kopfschütteln abgebracht.


----------



## bulli007 (7. März 2020)

weisserteufel schrieb:


> Fehler. Seit der 6. Episode ging es deutlich bergauf.



Und bei der 7. noch schneller bergab......


----------



## Luebke82 (7. März 2020)

Also über was hier manche Leute jammern ist echt unglaublich. Über Quatsch wie 3D-Drucker. Wen interessiert so etwas? Das Laserschwert aus Star Wars war ein Griff eines Fotoblitzes.  Ihr schaut anscheinend zu viel Plunder auf YT nur um euch die Freude vermiesen zu lassen! Keinen Normalzuschauer fällt so ein Quatsch auf! Anders wie die Probleme die bei Discovery vorherrschen.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2020)

Für mich sind das auch eher unwichtige Details. 

Es gibt ja auch Film - (Experten) welche jeden Film  gefühlt 100 mal hintereinander angucken um irgendwelche Fehler zu finden.
Für 99% der Filmegucker ist das uninteressant.


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2020)

Phantastisch der Teil gestern,

Picard, Riker und Troi


----------



## AlphaMale (7. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Episode "Stardust City Rag" war dabei tatsächlich ein Tiefpunkt. Bleiben wir nur einmal bei der auch hier bemängelten Ausstattung: In Stardust City sollen quasi Sodom und Gomorrha herrschen, stattdessen wirkt es wie ein Hipster-Club mit Rauch- und Alkoholverbot, in dem gerade eine Ü60-Fachingsparty steigt - und die Crew um Picard macht mit und verkleidet sich als 70er-Zuhälter (Übrigens: *Huggy Bear hat angerufen und möchte seine Klamotten wiederhaben* ...) oder als eine Kreuzung aus Picasso und Tom of Finland.
> 
> h.



Hey, genau das habe ich auch gedacht. 
Das Sodom und Gomorrha...ist wohl nicht durch den Jugendzensor dort gekommen. Ich sage nur Nipplegate (Superbowl/Jackson) 

Aber auch irgendwie ernüchternt, das man sich beim gucken dieser Location im Stillen denkt, was um alles in der Welt ??

Picard, worauf hast du dich da bloß eingelassen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. März 2020)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> Hey, genau das habe ich auch gedacht.
> Das Sodom und Gomorrha...ist wohl nicht durch den Jugendzensor dort gekommen. Ich sage nur Nipplegate (Superbowl/Jackson)
> 
> Aber auch irgendwie ernüchternt, das man sich beim gucken dieser Location im Stillen denkt, was um alles in der Welt ??
> ...



Eher: "Oh, Sir Patrick, worauf hast du dich da bloß eingelassen"


----------



## Splatterpope (7. März 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Eher: "Oh, Sir Patrick, worauf hast du dich da bloß eingelassen"



Ich vermute mal, jede Menge Geld...


----------



## 4thVariety (9. März 2020)

Die Serie sollte "Elend im Weltall" heißen, denn das ist was alle Charaktere sind: elend. Jeder hat sein Trauma und fühlt sich wegen irgendwas schlecht. Wenn man alte Charaktere wieder rausholt, dann nicht ohne ihnen ein Trauma anzudichten. Je früher die Serie abgesetzt wird umso besser.


----------

